# self euro mount



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like you didn't boil it long enough. i allways put some baking soda in the water int help break loose some of the material. i would try to boil it again but boil it just long enough to get the stuff out of the nose.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks,

I simmered it around 6 hours. I found some 35% peroxide. I am going to try soaking it in that.

Chuck


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Try adding some borax to the water and simmer again. I think 20 mule team sells it in boxes.


----------



## BRupnow (Feb 13, 2004)

go to van ***** taxidermy website and get some sodium carbonate. it's a powder you add to the boiling water. it makes boiling skulls a breeze.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, lots of info there...most I disagree with. You simmered it plenty long. I can usually have mine clean in 2 to 2.5 hours. Cooking 6 hours will cause the bones to begin separating and the teeth will loosen. You just need to keep picking until ALL of the bits of meat and cartilage are GONE. Skip the baking soda, and skip the borax. Use Sodium Carbonate instead. (Found in the laundry section...labeled 'Washing Soda') 35% peroxide will whiten it...but it will do nothing to clean it and won't remove the bits of meat, etc. Try using water to spray off the bits.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks,

I have some sodium carbonate. The peroxide helped some, but not much. I will try simmering again with the sodium carbonate and let you know how it goes.

Chuck


----------

